# Part Loaning: How do you know you're ready?



## chas_ingthsun (26 August 2015)

I'm 15, and have been riding for a few years (four) on and off, this was because of riding schools shutting down not my commitment to riding.

I've helped out at a riding school so i know how to groom, tackup, poo-pick, muck-out (kind of) but i am still not sure about loaning.

Any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## Barnacle (26 August 2015)

It depends on exactly what you mean by part-loaning... The terms of these things are variable and what I think is best to do is look for what people usually call a "share". That way your responsibilities are minimal - you just have to pay a little financial contribution, turn up and do whatever the owner has asked (in terms of mucking out, poo picking, grooming, tacking up etc) and ride.

In my opinion, anyone can try out a share - even a complete novice - as long as the owner of the horse knows your abilities and is willing to offer support/teach you how to do things as needed.

If you've only ever ridden school horses, you will probably find your first sharing experience to be a steep learning curve but you should be fine as long as you are very honest with the owner and with yourself about what you're comfortable doing.


----------



## chas_ingthsun (26 August 2015)

thank you, the horse i'm looking at is an identical breed and size to the school horse i'm riding and ive ridden horses who are on school livery (an ex-racer tb)


----------



## EQUIDAE (26 August 2015)

As someone who has another person helping out with one of my horses I'm not sure I would entrust you to a full part loan where you took all the responsibility for x number of days. People generally part loan to give themselves a couple of days off so wouldn't want to have to be still on the yard supervising. Have you looked to see if there is anyone in your area looking for a hand in exchange for rides rather than a part loan - it's less comittment on either side while you see if you are suited. Tends to be people with a few horses (like me) who are looking for a hand with chores and someone to ride with. You may also have better luck when you turn 16 (or 17 and can drive) - I wouldn't entrust my horse to a minor, no matter how responsible they are, as if something were to happen you are risking parents suing.

A few tips of things that have put me off teens (not all, just some)

- Pictures all over facebook of riding without a hat
- Pictures all over facebook of horses rearing (and of nothing else)
- Pictures all over facebook of unsympathetic riding
- Asking if a friend can ride too
- Finding pictures all over facebook of friend riding when I said no

A few things that made me accept a teen

- Taking out rider insurance themselves with the BHS (only about £4 a month for junior membership)
- Lots of pics of horses on the facebook profile rather than pics of hanging around with mates on the park/street etc
- Continuing to have lessons on loan horse to keep improving
- Taking the initiative, rather than having to be asked to do something
- Volunteering for the rubbish jobs without being asked
- Keeping on top of tack cleaning rather than expecting the owner to do it

I'm sure you will find someone who is looking to mentor someone - I was but got let down too much


----------



## Piaffe123 (27 August 2015)

If you find the right horse and owner you certainly could, but I agree I don't think "part loaning" is what you're looking for. Maybe an ideal scenario for you is someone who has 2 horses and needs some help keeping them fit and looked after, but they'll be around to help you in case you're unsure on anything?

I'd also be slightly wary of ex-racers unless they're really genuinely 100% bombproof and quiet and you stress to the owner that you're only used to riding school horses. They come in many many different forms and I adore thoroughbreds but know plenty that I wouldn't say are suitable for yourself (please don't think I mean that unkindly, just trying to advise )


----------



## Flip flops (27 August 2015)

I would look for local riding schools that do part-share, where you pay for say 3 days riding and the horse stays at the riding school and is looked after and ridden in lessons etc on the days that you arent riding  might be a good step before going into a full part loan agreement  especially until you are a bit older/can drive etc.
I would also look for adverts for people that want a hand exercising thier horse if say they have a few of them that need riding or if they are bringing on a youngster and need thier older horse kept ticking over.
Good Luck!


----------



## applecart14 (27 August 2015)

I did part loaning for a couple of years before buying my own horse.  It is good to do a winter part loaning so you know what you are letting yourself in for when you have your own horse.

I enjoyed the horse I had but I was quite restricted by what the owner wanted me to do with the horse.  I was only 14 to be fair, but she wasn't happy about me jumping more than once a fortnight, and she didn't want me to compete her horse.  You need to get a decent loan agreement and to determine exactly how many days a week you can ride for and on what days.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 August 2015)

applecart14 said:



			I did part loaning for a couple of years before buying my own horse.  It is good to do a winter part loaning so you know what you are letting yourself in for when you have your own horse.

I enjoyed the horse I had but I was quite restricted by what the owner wanted me to do with the horse.  I was only 14 to be fair, but she wasItn't happy about me jumping more than once a fortnight, and she didn't want me to compete her horse.  You need to get a decent loan agreement and to determine exactly how many days a week you can ride for and on what days.
		
Click to expand...

It depends what you mean by competing, I would be quite happy to let a competent rider do a few local fun rounds, supervised and within their limits. If they want to do an event, then no, why would anyone pay for a horse to let someone of 14 ride their horse in competition? They would only do this is the rider was a very good rider indeed.


----------



## 9tails (27 August 2015)

chas_ingthsun said:



			thank you, the horse i'm looking at is an identical breed and size to the school horse i'm riding and ive ridden horses who are on school livery (an ex-racer tb)
		
Click to expand...

Horses may look the same, be the same height/breed and even have the same parents.  But a private horse is a long way from a school horse and those on working livery.  

Sharing is what you want to look at, a financial contribution for a couple of days looking after the horse with the owner's supervision at first until you're competent.


----------



## applecart14 (27 August 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			It depends what you mean by competing, I would be quite happy to let a competent rider do a few local fun rounds, supervised and within their limits. If they want to do an event, then no, why would anyone pay for a horse to let someone of 14 ride their horse in competition? They would only do this is the rider was a very good rider indeed.
		
Click to expand...

It was only a few local clear rounds every now and again at the same venue within a miles hacking distance.  Shame as that's what I'd set my heart on but it was my fault I'd not thought in advance about what I wanted I guess and made my request before I took the horse on.  I only stopped loaning the horse when he hurt his back following an RTA (when we were in a car drivers blind spot hacking up a hill with the sun at the top of the hill and the horse was hit with the wing mirror).  I had hi viz on at the time, the driver never even stopped.  The horse was incredibly lucky to get away with what he did, but even then he needed weeks off work on box rest and I gave up on him as I was not getting the riding in and therefore paying to nurse someones horse for them.  It broke my heart at the time, but I just wanted to ride.  Of course its totally different when you have your own horse, you have to take the rough with the smooth.  Of course I was only 14 at the time too.

That's another thing the OP should think about - what happens if she can't ride the horse for an extended length of time.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 August 2015)

You need to get your riding to a stage where you can school a horse rather than being a passenger. How you get to this stage depends on facilities and opportunities


----------

